# New from Walthers?



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)




----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Fugly!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Rally Vette?*

Why is it SO high? :freak:

Rally Vette?
AWD?
Or is it made with left over Hummer parts...?


Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks very thick.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Why is it SO high? :freak:
> 
> Rally Vette?
> AWD?
> ...


I am guessing it is high so that it can clear the rails on the LL track.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Is that a new line from from PlaySkool?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Tonka. nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If that's the same Corvette body from the same mold that they were selling in the twin pack a few years ago, in red, blue, and silver it actually looks pretty good in person, with wheel well clearances comparable to the narrow chassis Tyco 'Vettes. The combination of the angle and the color makes the body look thick, but it still looks to be the same mold. If I see one of these for sale at a regular price, I will buy it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That's just wrong!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

But it's yellow!!! Hmmm...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Walthers dont understand Chevy and Ford.. but do show some respect on MMOOPPAARR cars!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

joez870 said:


> I am guessing it is high so that it can clear the rails on the LL track.


yeah it kinda looks like an m chassis with those wheels...i am looking at the only lifelike car i own and the wheels are the same...and yes the rails are too high...oh well,i got a ton of it so,what the hey!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I am trying to cast that bod for Tomy mount -- looks awesome slammed on an SRT. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, all said, I'm just glad *someone* is finally doing a _Corvette_.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Well, all said, I'm just glad someone is finally doing a Corvette.


AutoWorld's XT-UltraG Release 6 contains two C5R Corvettes.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

needs more room in the wheel wells. 

bleech!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> yeah it kinda looks like an m chassis with those wheels...i am looking at the only lifelike car i own and the wheels are the same...and yes the rails are too high...oh well,i got a ton of it so,what the hey!


Nope, its a T chassis. You can see the axle stubbs on the front wheels. Besides, I think the M is out of production which is a bummer.

These 'vette bodies arent too bad. This paint scheme is a little childish, but I have the silver one and its nice and light, a good handler and not a bad representation of the bodystyle.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Interesting looker. Looks like a rubber body. That way it will bounce around the rails or walls. Or if the kids are running them, the floor.  rr


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Nope, its a T chassis. You can see the axle stubbs on the front wheels. Besides, I think the M is out of production which is a bummer.
> 
> These 'vette bodies arent too bad. This paint scheme is a little childish, but I have the silver one and its nice and light, a good handler and not a bad representation of the bodystyle.


thanks for the correction.it is a bummer the m is out of production,they sit nice and low,lending to conversion jobbies...and hey they're pretty fast too!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think this is the driver, from Walthers?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

at least he won't fall down...


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree about the M, Newbie. I tend to like things that are rebuildable. Whats an even BIGGER shame, IMHO is that they did away with the X2 (amrac/rokar style) chassis. Runs a lot like a supermagnatraction. AND its got killer ansen sprint wheels.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

pics??


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

grungerockjeepe said:


> I agree about the M, Newbie. I tend to like things that are rebuildable. Whats an even BIGGER shame, IMHO is that they did away with the X2 (amrac/rokar style) chassis. Runs a lot like a supermagnatraction. AND its got killer ansen sprint wheels.



Here's the weird thing.
About 6 years ago I bought a simple Life Like figure 8 set at a KayBee outlet store in Lancaster, PA and it had generic stock cars with the OLD X Chassis but updated with the plastic strip on the bottom.
SO, they do still have the molds for these chassis.
I have never run across them after this cheap set, So I have to assume they did not continue to use them.

It was just before the T Chassis appeared so maybe it was a test run for Life Like.

Anyone else have any of these?
Later,

Keith


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Keith, I have some of those. I think they come out from under those goofy 87 Tbird stockers. 
One is orange with lightening bolts. It's the old chassis, but with the M chassis wheels.

Rich


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Those are the ones Rich.

I looked everywhere today and can't remember where I put them.
I checked some of those goofy tbirds but they were all M chassis.

Can you post a picture so others can see what they look like?

Also, did anyone ever see the Life Like M chassis molded in Black?
Most were under the Craftsmen Truck series, Ortho, etc.
I got a few at the Life Like warehouse sales they used to have in Baltimore (Go I miss them!)
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

mine looks like its a dark grey,or black...red wire armlooks like part # D66 tampoed on rear of chassis


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's the cars.










First is the Rokar Corvette. It's a great body, with open headlights for the lighted chassis.
Note the white wheels, blue gears and pan on the bottom.


























Next up is the LifeLike chassis. It came with the orange Tbird with lightening bolts.
I like this Tbird body much better. Note the LL wheels, gear saver and motor magnet plates.


























I thought these chassis were okay. Kind of like the AFX Gplus chassis.
I like the older wheels. I would like to see these chassis, the M and the T in production. 
Give us some options.

Rich


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a really neat post, Rich. The second chassis looks like a design improvement of the first one with the gear keeper and bigger flux plates. I agree with you; I'd like to have a few of these and the parts to keep 'em on the track for years to come. I have two of the original Rokar chassis and they run very well. I also have been getting a few of the M chassis. After all, variety is the spice of life!

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Git your stinking paws off my Rokars!

My favorite inline. Quite fast and nimble for their vintage with a breaking point you have to respect. 

Thanx for posting Rich!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Very true, Bill. Funny thing is, if you look at these things real closely, they seem to take some of the less desireable features of the Supermagnatraction (axle stubs molded into the chassis) original G+ (goofy little clippy things doing double duty holding the brush barrels into place and locating the pickup skis--TOTAL nightmare to reassemble) and original Curvehugger (rear axle snaps in place from the top, and usually no gear saver) and combine them in one chassis. But they still scream like mad and are by far the most fun to run of all the lifelike chassis.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh and btw, Pomfish....

I think that lifelike set that had the X2 cars used the yellow/black 80's vette bodystyle and a blue with yellow stripes Olds stocker. Ive got both of those cars, and have seen them before with those chassis. In fact, thats the ONLY set of LL cars Ive ever seen that still used that chassis. Someone on here is the resident lifelike expert. Zanzaman, i think?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Jeeper,

Sadly I only have a couple of them. Due to their scarcity I try and keep the hours down on them. Years back, via the advice of some of our sage elders, I've now acquired enough thrasher bodies that I can remove my nice display bodies for playtime.

It's always a special day when I pull my Rokar's out...it never fails to put a 12 year olds smile on my face.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

dunno if theyre THAT scarce, Bill. The problemo is, the collectors market has taken an interest in the old rokar and amrac bodies. Some of em like the datsuns, Miami Vice cars, and the porsches bring a premium price, but the 80s vettes, T-birds and olds stockers can be had for a reasonable price on the Bay. U can usually find naked chassis here and there too. I run them from time to time myself, and now that Bruce has some classic mini coopers that fit all LL chassis, Im thinking theyre gonna get run even more.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

the M chassis seems like a marked improvement.too bad they didn't go the idie front end like the magna traction though.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

tubtrack has loads of M Chassis


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> tubtrack has loads of M Chassis


Thats who i got my fleet(10) of "M" cars from.I prefer the M over the T anyday.The T chassis is definately fast but its just too unpredictable when pushed.:drunk:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> tubtrack has loads of M Chassis


Yes he has been a great source for these, and usually has a supply of the chrome wheeled ones which I like. I've seen him at shows with hundreds of new LL chassis, Ms and Ts, still in the manufacturers pizza boxes. Don't know how long the supply will last. Walthers has been selling the M car tune up kits at deep discount as well, so keeping your M fleet going should not be too difficult.

I would be thoroughly shocked if Walthers reverted to the M chassis at this point in time. LL had already switched to the T when Walthers inherited the slot car line as part of the train deal. Whatever resources they have to devote to the slot car line appear to be going into new licensed bodies and race sets. A new chassis design, or reverting back to a more expensive to manufacture earlier design, seems completely out of the question.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

LQ pictures of the new cars added today. The Dupont car looks awesome.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*For you guys who do NASCAR....*

How do these stack up?... As compared to other body brands like AW's last attempt (SIII ?), Mattel, Tomy, or even those Trevco's which seemed to work out pretty well. Seems like LL pretty much owns this genre so I was wondering if "out of the box" they were the best of the NASCAR bunch. Perhaps this is their strong suit and they should stick with what works for them?? nd


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The AW Nascar is terrible (and who would buy a car that, even now, you can't buy spares for), the Tycos and Tomys sweet if a little long in the tooth. I like the Trevcos, but they are a bit long.

Best handling of the bunch is probably the JL Monte Carlo, pity they never did real color schemes. The LLs are good, I just wish they did the bunch of decals behind the front wheel.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> LQ pictures of the new cars added today.


Wow, those look nice. I will definitely pick some up when they hit the stores. The Life-Like COTs are pretty decent racing bodies from a weight perspective. I would imagine that you could pick up the secondary sponsorship decals from Pattos or someone. They were all on one sticker when LL was using them, and they tended to peel off rather easily. They must be omitting them for cost reasons.

The AutoWorld NASCAR-style bodies for the Super III were too big and other brand bodies could not be fitted to the chassis. The AutoWorld Super III showed a lot of promise but it looks like AW simply lost interest in them. I never run them because there are no spare pickup shoes to be had. The Super III is probably just a collectible orphan at this point.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

In the King for a Day thread, my comments about Life-Like were that I'd hook them up with Trevco. The Trevco decals are more complete that Life-Like's decals. Other than the decal issue, the LL COTs are sweet.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is that a new Impala body? The front end looks taller which looks much better than the last ones. It may just be the paint jobs. I don't have one to compare, but I've seen them in person and the fron ends looked squinty.

Rich


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

The contingency decals on the LL cars were always poorly done and often overlapped the car number. Since they didn't seem to want to rectify the issue, I'm glad they left them off. I can find decals to apply to fit the area and look much better. 
Nice job on the new bodies and thanks for the pictures.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Gary,

What decals do you use please?

Deane

Does anyone know, know do the secondary decals change much year to year or period to period?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Montoya1 said:


> Gary,
> 
> Does anyone know, know do the secondary decals change much year to year or period to period?


 
Money!  rr


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

I love the LL body but they can keep the chassis, I install mounts for my G3 chassis works great.......


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Montoya1 said:


> Gary,
> 
> What decals do you use please?
> 
> ...


I make my own on an inkjet printer. If I want super detail, I apply one set and then use them as a paint template. Cover with a thin coat of white paint and then re-apply the decals.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

grungerockjeepe said:


> I run them from time to time myself, and now that Bruce has some classic mini coopers that fit all LL chassis, Im thinking theyre gonna get run even more.


Happen to have any pictures of the mini coopers? Any links buy them? 

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

They look great.I think we will see good things from Walthers.Look at their train supplies.Would be nice to see different wheels available.I hope they continue like they are going.Tom


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260349126636

Bruce has them for sale for like $8 direct, although theres none listed on Ebay now. Its a direct copy of the Hot Wheels die cast car, slightly modified. Its a great fit for the LL chassis;the one I have is mounted to an Amrac/Rokar type chassis, trimmed and ready to paint. Quality is top notch, the chassis mounts are installed neatly and accurately, and its lite and handles GREAT.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Is that a new Impala body? The front end looks taller which looks much better than the last ones. It may just be the paint jobs. I don't have one to compare, but I've seen them in person and the fron ends looked squinty.
> 
> Rich


Gee, I don't know Rich. They look like newer bodies, but.......


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I think it was Kay-Bee that only sold the Life-Like's with the X-chassis underneath them (the Amrac/Rokar old style) in some sets and packaged cars.

A rarer Life-Like is the Datsun with the slightly changed Rokar paint scheme and X-chassis sold packaged by Kay-Bee. I don't remember if there was a change in the package but this was from their cheaper series of cars that Life-Like did early in obtaining Rokar in which the Ford Baja Truck, Turbo T-bird and Corvette was recycled into the Life-Like brand next to the slightly higher in price NASCAR themed generic cars. Others got these with their Fast Tracker chassis (M-style chassis from Rokar) but Kay-Bee carried the cheaper line with the older Amrac-era one.

Maybe Life-Like ran the mold to use up extra parts the factory had around plus if anyone went into Kay-Bee in the late 1980s or early 90s remember them always having the old carded Amrac cars on the wall. Maybe they wanted to them for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Duplicate post, please delete.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

FL, I think youre right on that Kay Bee set with the X2 cars. I found one of those sets in a 2nd hand store some years back with the yellow/black vette complete, and some of the other chassis in parts and it had the KB sticker on it. And Ive seen them before on the Bay, I even recently picked up a pair of those cars--vette and olds--in near mint condition on there for a cheap price. Both run great. 

LL needs to re-pop some of those old Amrac/Rokar bodies. The proportions on these were pretty much dead on, WAY better than the stuff theyve been doing lately and theyre pretty much all well suited for racing. That baja truck is feather lite, low to the ground and handles like a champ. The Datsun is a no-brainer but all the posts are so fragile, it needs to be retooled with the windows molded in like other LL bodies. They re-popped the Miami Vice cars once, they need to do that again a few times too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I saw today that Walthers will be carrying the Lionel line for 09. 
Lot's of new stuff. We can only hope that they can bring back lost jewels like these.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1976-78-Lionel-P...3286.m20.l1116


----------

